# [SOLVED] Battlefield Bad Company 2 Crash



## Juanxz (May 21, 2009)

Hello. While playing Battlefield Bad Company 2, my pc froze and I could hear a strange buzzing noise. I couldn't close the game so I had to restart the pc. This happened 3 times already. It was on the following maps: "Harvest Day" and "Heavy Metal". I can play the other maps without a problem but these 2 maps will crash after some time. 

I used to play the game on the same pc but with a different CPU and a different GPU, I upgraded to the ones I'm using now.

What is causing the problem? Could it be overheating?

I've attached my DxDiag with this post and below is the error code I got once I turned on my pc.


```
Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	124
  BCP1:	0000000000000000
  BCP2:	FFFFFA800496F748
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\020411-32229-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Juan\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-88733-0.sysdata.xml
```


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Crash*

Could you please upload the dmp file in your minidumb directory. This will contain specific information on the crash.


----------



## Juanxz (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Crash*

Hi, thanks for your reply. I tried attaching it but it told me that it's an invalid file. I placed it in a rar file.


----------



## Juanxz (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Crash*

Hi again, I've managed to extract some info from the dump files.

Using WinDbg.

```
WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, Machine Check Exception
Arg2: fffffa80049b68f8, Address of the WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure.
Arg3: 0000000000000000, High order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Low order 32-bits of the MCi_STATUS value.

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_GenuineIntel

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`01fb26b0 fffff800`020c7a89 : fffffa80`049b68d0 fffffa80`036d7680 00000000`00000016 00000000`00000001 : nt!WheapCreateLiveTriageDump+0x6c
fffff880`01fb2bd0 fffff800`01fa9667 : fffffa80`049b68d0 fffff800`020225f8 fffffa80`036d7680 00000002`00000005 : nt!WheapCreateTriageDumpFromPreviousSession+0x49
fffff880`01fb2c00 fffff800`01f11c45 : fffff800`02084360 fffffa80`049afa48 fffffa80`049afa40 fffffa80`036d7680 : nt!WheapProcessWorkQueueItem+0x57
fffff880`01fb2c40 fffff800`01e8a961 : fffff880`01051e00 fffff800`01f11c20 fffffa80`036d7680 04e0c1c6`8bda8b44 : nt!WheapWorkQueueWorkerRoutine+0x25
fffff880`01fb2c70 fffff800`02121c06 : 4120e1c1`49d13348 fffffa80`036d7680 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`036cbae0 : nt!ExpWorkerThread+0x111
fffff880`01fb2d00 fffff800`01e5bc26 : fffff880`01e5c180 fffffa80`036d7680 fffff880`01e66fc0 cccccccc`c3c1460f : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`01fb2d40 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`01fb3000 fffff880`01fad000 fffff880`01fb1d80 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: hardware

IMAGE_NAME:  hardware

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_GenuineIntel_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV

Followup: MachineOwner
```
Using WhoCrashed.

```
On Sat 05-Feb-11 19:09:17 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\020511-37580-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x4A587C) 
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA80049B68F8, 0x0, 0x0)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA). 
This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver which cannot be identified at this time.
```

What do you make out of it?


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Crash*

It indicates that you are possibly overheating. I also realize that you upgraded your cpu and gpu. Did you upgrade your power supply as well? Can you provide us with your power supply details as well such as manufacturer and wattage?

In between time you should get a can of compressed air and blow out any dust and debris built up inside your pc with special attention to your heatsinks.

Also, you haven't updated your graphics driver since October. Follow this link to Nvidia's webpage to update your drivers.


----------



## Juanxz (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Crash*

Hi, I think this problem is fixed. It turned out that my sound card caused a conflict. It also happened to some other people. I also updated my graphic card.

Thank you all for your time.

@ Headpred, I took your advice and cleaned the fans and removed most of the dust.


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

*Re: Battlefield Bad Company 2 Crash*

Good to see your problem is fixed! Enjoy your game and feel free to come back anytime. Was it just your driver needed updated or did you have to adjust it's settings?


----------



## Juanxz (May 21, 2009)

I think it was just the driver that need fixing. I don't remember changing any settings. 

I love these forums


----------

